# horrible vaginal pain in morning while in bed -- recurring



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

So -- I have this problem and can't find any info at all on the internet. And usually I can find _something_ on anything.

Deep, intense, throbbing vaginal pain awakens me from a deep sleep in the early morning hours and continues for as long as I lie in bed that morning. I can't even think of how to describe it, except like maybe I've had hours of very vigorous sex (which trust me, I haven't), or I've given birth to a 14 lb. baby. It's in the deep internal walls of my vagina. It's awful. Once I get up and move around a second, the pain is gone for the rest of the day.

This has been going on for about two years now. For a long time it was maybe only once every 3-4 months. Then maybe once a month. And lately, it's been almost every single morning. It's excruciating, I can't go back to sleep, which I desperately need since I have a newborn and a toddler. I honestly don't think it has anything to do with my recent pregnancy & birth since I've had the symptoms since before that time period.

Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

bump -- please help!!

Wanted to add that for the first time, it started to hurt mildly when I laid down last night to go to bed (vs. just first thing in the morning). So it defiinitely seems to have to do with me lying down.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

Have you been to your MW or Dr. for a vag exam? I have never had the king of pain you describe...my immediate thought was perhaps a yeast overgrowth.


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamama* 
Have you been to your MW or Dr. for a vag exam? I have never had the king of pain you describe...my immediate thought was perhaps a yeast overgrowth.

Going for my 6 week checkup on Friday. As far as a yeast infection goes, no, no, no, NO it is NOTHING like that. My symptoms aren't even REMOTELY close to those of a yeast infection.


----------



## Julian's Momma (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't have a clue but I would get it checked out asap, especially since it has been going on for sooooooooooooo long. I am not big on doctor's visits, but I think this warrants one for sure. Push to see a specialist if they can't give you a definitive answer. Hope you feel better soon! Hugs!


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

i have felt this before, and it happens most when i haven't been diligent about exercising or doing kegels. i do have postpartum pelvic organ prolapse (i have a cystocele...aka prolapsed bladder).


----------

